# Lemonade (AmE)



## djweaverbeaver

Hello,

The following question was sparked by a different thread, and I thought it best to raise it here so that the aforementioned thread wouldn't go too far off topic.

What's the correct German translation for North American English understanding "lemonade"?  We understand "lemonade" to be a refreshing spring and summertime beverage made from lemon juice (either freshly squeezed or from concentrate), sugar, and water.  *It is never carbonated.*  The German Limonade is usually carbonated, and it's not necessarily limited to just lemons, as I've seen Zitronenlimonade as well as Orangen-, Ingwer-, Erdbeer- and Vanille-Limonaden.  The translation given in the dictionary for this site appears to me to be incomplete.  I remember going to Germany and ordering "eine Limo" only to be thoroughly disappointed by what I received.

Does anyone have a good translation for our understanding of lemonade?  And what do you understand Zitronenwasser to be?  In my mind, I would imagine it not to be sweetened.


----------



## Frank78

"Zitronenlimo(nade)". Although it's a tautology.

Limonade can be but doesn't have to be carbonated. And yes, i can be made of anything and not just lemons. 

Zitronenwasser is rather mineral water with some lemon slices in it.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Thanks @Frank78 for your input, but what could one use so that the meaning is immediately clear?  In American usage, _lemonade _is unambiguous.  I fear that Zitronenlimo(nade) would make most Germans think of lemon soda, not a non-carbonated beverage.
And Zitronenwasser is even carbonated for you?  I guess most Germans drink mostly seltzer water these days anyway.


----------



## Frank78

djweaverbeaver said:


> Thanks @Frank78 for your input, but what could one use so that the meaning is immediately clear?



Nothing I guess, but you can order a "heiße Zitrone" and wait until it cooled down.


----------



## perpend

Sorry to use "Lemonade" in that thread, but during my many years of living in Germany, I never found a translation for lemonade. 

Also, einfach eindeutschen: Das Lemonade 

Meiner Meinung nach, einige deutschen Muttersprachler kennen es aus Filmen / Fernsehen, oder ... sie haben es mal bei einer Reise in die USA selber gekostet.


----------



## JClaudeK

djweaverbeaver said:


> What's the correct German translation for "lemonade"?


"frisch gepresste Zitrone mit Wasser (und Zucker)" - 
das wäre hier natürlich zu umständlich. Wenn du sagst, "sie trinken Zitronensaft", dann versteht man, was gemeint ist.


----------



## bearded

In Deutschland habe ich manchmal ''Zitronensaft mit Wasser'' bestellt, und es hat funktioniert.  In Italien ist eine _limonata_ dasselbe wie 'lemonade' in den USA, und wenn man sie mit Soda haben will, so muss man _limonata frizzante _(Sprudel-) präzisieren.


----------



## perpend

bearded man said:


> In Deutschland habe ich manchmal ''Zitronensaft mit Wasser'' bestellt, und es hat funktioniert.  In Italien ist eine _limonata_ dasselbe wie 'lemonade' in den USA, und wenn man sie mit Soda haben will, so muss man _limonata frizzante _(Sprudel-) präzisieren.



War es gekühlt, bearded?

_Zitronensaft mit Wasser._

Und waren Eiswürfel dabei? Gezuckert?


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> War es gekühlt, bearded?
> _Zitronensaft mit Wasser._
> Und waren Eiswürfel dabei? Gezuckert?


Nein, auf beide Fragen.  Aber ich wollte den Saft eben nicht-gekühlt (es war Herbst) bekommen, und Zucker stand auf dem Tisch ggfs. zur Verfügung.


----------



## perpend

Danke. Ich frage mich mittlerweile, ob es "Lemonade" in Groß-Brittanien gibt. Ich meine schon/ja.

I don't think Americans invented "lemonade".

We probably did invent "koolaid".


----------



## Frank78

perpend said:


> Danke. Ich frage mich mittlerweile, ob es "Lemonade" in Groß-Brittanien gibt. Ich meine schon/ja.



Have a look at the wikipedia article.


----------



## perpend

And, duly-noted, there is no mention of Germany (unless I missed it), in the Wikipedia article.


----------



## Frank78

perpend said:


> And, duly-noted, there is no mention of Germany (unless I missed it), in the Wikipedia article.



We belong to the group: "In many European countries, the French word _limonade_ has come to mean "soft drink," regardless of flavor." 

Or you can read the corresponding German article.


----------



## perpend

Frank78 said:


> Nothing I guess, but you can order a "heiße Zitrone" and wait until it cooled down.



I love your #4. Mit ein paar Zuckerwürfeln, alles paletti.


----------



## Hutschi

What about
"Zitronenlimonade ohne Kohlensäure"?

What is your goal?
Poetry or ordering or something else?

In bottles I never found it without carbon (Kohlendioxid).

In my old children cooking book, Zitronenlimonade was without carbon.
But I never found it in bottles in a supermarket not carbonated.

In case of water, we say "stilles Wasser" but I never heard "stille Zitronenlimonade".
So as far as I see the best available is "Zitronenlimonade ohne Kohlensäure".


PS: Here I found: "Amerikanische Zitronenlimonade" Amerikanische Zitronenlimonade in a recipe.


----------



## JClaudeK

In einem Lokal würde ich "Einen (frisch gepressten) Zitronensaft, bitte." bestellen  (nicht "Zitronenlimonade"!).
Oder lasse ich mich da von "Hueber" beeinflussen? 
Siehe  hier.


----------



## Frank78

JClaudeK said:


> In einem Lokal würde ich "Einen (frisch gepressten) Zitronensaft, bitte." bestellen  (nicht "Zitronenlimonade"!).



Then you'd get pure lemon juice without any water.

But as we say "Sauer macht lustig".


----------



## Hutschi

It may depend. The names of such drinks may vary. 

Example:
Getränke | restaurant-zodiac.de 
*Sharbate Limu* 0,3 l. 3,00
Frisch gepresster Zitronensaft mit
Akazienhonig und Mineralwasser

(Instead of sugar with honey.)


----------



## Kajjo

djweaverbeaver said:


> What's the correct German translation for North American English understanding "lemonade"? We understand "lemonade" to be a refreshing spring and summertime beverage made from lemon juice (either freshly squeezed or from concentrate), sugar, and water.


Simply said, this kind of beverage is almost unknown in Germany nowadays. Most German restaurant simply do not offer this kind of limonade. There exists no proper translation.

In Germany, _Limonade_ is nowadays a carbonated softdrink of a variety of flavors, e.g. _Orangenlimonade (Fanta) oder Zitronenlimonade (Sprite)_. This nomenclature seems to be in sync with UK and Australia usage.

The old-style _lemonade_ in the US sense of the word, was common and popular in 1930-1950 in Germany and my mother still remembers it exactly as you described it. This kind of beverage was almost entirely replaced by carbonated softdrinks. Some families still mix their own _lemonade _from time to time, I guess, but it is not at all popular anymore.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Simply said, this kind of beverage is almost unknown in Germany nowadays. Most German restaurant simply do not offer this kind of limonade. There exists no proper translation.


I agree. _Limonade_ today just means _flavoured soda_ and there is no new word that has assumed the original meaning.


Kajjo said:


> This nomenclature seems to be in sync with UK and Australia usage.


I am not 100% sure about that. Like e.g. in French, in Britain _lemonade_ is a _fizzy drink made from lemons/tasting of lemon_. I am not sure it extends to any type of flavoured fizzy drinks. You can sometimes find the term _orange lemonade_ but that means _lemonade with orange juice/flavour added_.

I hope BrE native speakers are around to decide the question.


----------



## Hutschi

We do mix it in my family, indeed.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> We do mix it in my family, indeed.



So perhaps a restaurant or cafe would offer it as "hausgemachte Zitronenlimonade".


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> "Einen (frisch gepressten) Zitronensaft" -
> Then you'd get pure lemon juice without any water. But as we say "Sauer macht lustig".


Wahrscheinlich. Aber in jedem Gasthaus/ Restaurant, das etwas auf sich hält, kommt der Zironensaft dann mit einem Krug/ einer Karaffe Wasser und Zucker auf den Tisch. Und du mischst dir den, wie du willst.
So ist  es wenigstens hier in Frankreich.
(in Deutschland nicht?)


----------



## Hutschi

Krüge mit Wasser haben wir zu Hause. In Restaurants kommen sie kaum vor. Da gibt es meist kleine sehr teure Fläschchen mit stillem oder sprudelnden Mineralwasser.

In anderen Ländern bekommt man oft einen Krug oder eine Karaffe mit Wasser. 

In Deutschland wird Zitrnensaft mit Zucker und Wasser meist heiß getrunken, und das wird auch manchmal in Restaurants angeboten, meist im Winter als Alternative zu Glühwein oder Grog.

Üblich ist auch Tee mit Zitrone.


----------



## JClaudeK

Andere Länder, andere Sitten. 
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich in D. eigentlich noch nie versucht habe, _"einen (frisch gepressten) Zitronensaft" _zu bestellen. Daher meine Frage in #22. (In D.  trinke ich lieber Bier.)


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Aber in jedem Gasthaus/ Restaurant, das etwas auf sich hält, kommt der Zironensaft dann mit einem Krug/ einer Karaffe Wasser und Zucker auf den Tisch. Und du mischst dir den, wie du willst. in Deutschland nicht?


Nein, das gibt es in Deutschland eigentlich nicht. Ich habe noch in keinem Restaurant so etwas gesehen, eventuell bieten das als besondere Variante manche ganz kleinen Cafes an.

Zitronensaft plus Wasser ist nicht üblich in der deutschen Gastronomie. Bedenke auch, dass Wasser stets berechnet wird und 0.7 Liter Wasser in einem Restaurant oft Euro 7,50 oder mehr kosten kann -- und dann noch die frisch gepresste Zitrone? Das wäre viel zu teuer und würde sowieso niemand bestellen. Auch der Aufwand des frisch Pressens wird gewiss gescheut.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@JClaudeK,  das erinnert mich ans französische _Citron pressé_.  Aber es besteht (also ich erkenne) einen Unterschied:  man macht amerikanische Lemonade nicht mit kaltem Wasser.  Das Zucker fiele direkt zum Boden des Kruges/Glases/Bechers, ohne sich genügend auflösen zu können. Man könnte eventuell zuerst einen Zitronensirup zubereiten, was ich auch in Frankreich gesehen habe, oder lediglich das Wasser kochen lassen und dann es in einen Krug mit allen restlichen Zutaten eingießen und gut miteinander verrühren.


----------



## JClaudeK

djweaverbeaver said:


> Das erinnert mich ans französische _Citron pressé_.


Ja, genau! Das hatte im Sinn, als ich "frisch gepressten Zitronensaft" erwähnt habe.


----------

